# opk



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls thought i would start this thread for opk tips

couple of questions

do the lines on a clear blue mean anything?

any tips would be great


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

on the smileys no they dnt says in leaflet to ignore the lines i think ... maybee you just ovulated before testing this month...hopefully you will catch it next month ive emailed you the ebay ones i use


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

best time to test and do you need to not wee for hours before hand?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive managed the smileys without using first morning wee usually do it bout 1ish ...use the cheapys and pee on them morning afternnon and night.. your bound to catch it then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is what i will do from day 8 probably lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did a normal test tonight and got a faint line, maybe im getting the surge coming back down, think i beter quit doing them now til next month


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

if its the stick ones you have used you do get a faint line with your normal level of lh it keeps getting darker to match the test line when you get the surge.. so maybee u might still get it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona stop doing them now an save them for next month and start testing early, at least this progestrone test today will tell me if i have ovulated


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think i will test twice maybe three times a day from day 8 onwards lol, normal tests to start and then digital once dark lines appear


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did u get your results Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no i will call tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

normal clear blue and digital work

got a smiley face on day 23 of this cycle as 5ish with very little wee lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry never replied to last txt kara ive used my allowence! that is well late to ovulate ..at least you caught it tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

only tested cause progestrone showed no ovulation

now im dreadig ovulating late next month


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

why would late ovulation be such a problem, for time off work?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

more because i have drugs that could go out of date!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam

how long after a postive opk did you get af?

looking back over my cycles i think i will be 12 days post ovulation!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ok in my diary it ranges from may ov day 19 came on day 36 .. june ov day 14 on day 31 so looks ike its 17 days later for af for me !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another thing do you think opk can go out of date?

ive bid on out of date ones on ebay as i will be testing twice a day i thought why not lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im not sure bout that ... out of date digitals or line ones?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

line ones


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dunno depends how out of date ...just get the line ones i sent you on ebay they work fine and are cheap


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i used them before and they didn't work for me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

there ok the lines have got to be the same colours tho just as dark


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i lost the auction for the out of date opk;s lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol swines! when we having a meet so i can give you  my 4 digis .. put some more dates up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i still have the surge

this is kinda fun, i like see lines on sticks shame its not  hpt


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol it is a novelty seeing the smiley faces


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didn;t use a nothing digital maybe i should have but i only have a few, i might though

should i keep testing til i get a NO SURGE?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i would save them for next month ..after my surge on digis i get surge next day on cheapys aswell


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah good thinking

i will test from day 7 or 8 i think, once a day with a clearblue normal one and once i get dark lines start on the digitals and if no surge by day 21 i will get a progestrone done


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah sounds right start early just incase and just use the digis when lines dark enough keep yr one to compare lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well i just had to do a digital and no smiley face, so surge was deffo yesterday


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just have to share this info:

I've been testing ovulation this month (I'm going for a biopsy this week) and as the cycle has progressed I tested morning and afternoon.  On Wednesday I tested in the morning and it was negative and in the afternoon my urine was weak after having too much fluid so I decided to retest that evening and I detected my surge.  I tested again Thurs morning to see how long my surge lasts and the smiley face had gone.  So I thought if I hadn't tested late Wednesday I would have missed it!!!   Now becoming a testing freak I tested again at noon Thursday and the smiley face reappeared and was there later Thursday also, by this time I had run out of tests   so I don't know how long it was there for 

So, does anyone know if levels dip in the morning as this is when I would normally test to detect my surge.  If I was only testing once a day (which is morning on a normal month) I wouldn't have picked it up.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

mmm i cant remember properly but im sure its best to test later on in day not early morning   i bet your spending a fortune on the digitals


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

found this  The LH surge is very brief and in order to detect the LH surge, you need to test at the right time of the month - and the right time of day. The best times to test are between 11am and 3pm and 5pm and 10pm. If you want to make sure that you catch your LH surge, you may want to test twice a day, once in the earlier time frame and the other in the later time frame


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Miriam,  Yep a fortune, 3 boxes!!  I can't use the lined ones, I misread them


----------

